# Lyoto Machida RIP 2009-2010



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

so much hype around him, only to have his "era" violently cut short by shogun.:shame02:


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

aw c'mon do we need more of this?

(there's already a thread)


----------



## elardo (Jul 8, 2007)

Well...It is Shogun.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

It must be said.


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

I never knew one fight meant his career was over? Lots of guys have been violently ko'ed and come back. Lyoto will be back, just a minor set back


----------



## mathruD (Aug 16, 2009)

machida will def learn and grow from this, but i, for one, was glad to see him get ko'd. i never thought he was the "unbeatable" beast that all of the fanboys thought he was. i definitely don't think shogun is unstoppable either. the lhw belt will continue to jump around............until anderson takes it.


----------



## JackAbraham34 (Jun 30, 2009)

I do agree with the OP to an extent. The Machida 'era' is certainly over, based on the fact that he was seen to be unbeatable; but I have no doubt that he will be back and remain a major force in the LHW devision. 

P.S: I have NEVER been happier about the fact Shogun won  Hail Shogun ! raise01:


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Well obviously if there was so much hype around him he was doing something right. Yeah, he was hyped up to be some untouchable karate master but that's because he was for the longest time.

Just because Shogun tore him a new asshole tonight doesn't mean he's any less skilled. It just means Shogun is a beast.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Sousa said:


> I never knew one fight meant his career was over? Lots of guys have been violently ko'ed and come back. Lyoto will be back, just a minor set back


I never knew being 16-1 meant the end...


----------



## The_Sandman (Aug 16, 2009)

Machida is a good fighter, but he is not the *GREAT* fighter some people built him up to be. :boo01:

Personally, the only thing I saw special about Machida was his defense, which in part goes to his superior Karate' background. Outside of that, Machida, has nothing else.And now that his defense has been exposed, what does he have left?

I am sure Machida will come back and win a few but I highly doubt he will ever hold that title again. I think he will stuggle "_mentally_," in his fights from here on out, and I only say that becuase he is in a tough 205 lbs. division. 

aside from that....

I am glad Machida lost. Go Rua!!:happy03:


----------



## DrunkInsomniac (May 6, 2010)

He loses to one of the greatest 205'ers ever and hes done?

Catch a clue


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Lyoto looked scared for his life in there with Shogun. He had this look like "I got beat up by this guy once, and got by him, now I have to fight him again." 

Shogun wasn't afraid or nervous this time and came after Machida. If Lyoto can recover from the loss mentally there is no reason he shouldn't be able to still contend in the UFC.


----------



## The_Sandman (Aug 16, 2009)

DrunkInsomniac said:


> He loses to one of the greatest 205'ers ever and hes done?
> 
> Catch a clue


:sarcastic12:
"*Mentally*," he's :sarcastic05:


----------



## joe davola (Feb 10, 2010)

Two unbeatable hype machines derailed gegard and now machida, they are far from bad fighters and will stay in the top ten until the end of there careers but i'm just glad all thats over with, now the only hype machine that needs to get derailed is jon jones.........but thats not gonna happen any time soon, i think his wrestling is too much for anyone in the LHW div.


im just interested in seeing who lyoto fights next


----------



## lvkyle (Sep 7, 2008)

Machida had a horrible game plan that went like this.

Avoid leg kicks, oh shit he is still able to land them and hasnt changed his style at all lol.

Then he rushed in before he was warmed up and landed a few strikes but got tagged hard in the process by RUA, Machida said OH SHIT, and switched to plan C.

Plan c was take Rua down, after that, Rua got back up easy and Machida started to breath heavy with mouth open and his body language switched to Oh Shit.

Plan D was take rua down again, again rua gets up, machida is even more gassed out, then rush in aimlessly and get dropped then KTFO and your orbital bone crushed in.




seriously, he had no answers and his cardio was garbage.

Style wise machida just doesnt match up against RUA, and will lose unless machida figures out a way to get out of the way of those leg kicks, which he wont.


----------



## joe davola (Feb 10, 2010)

lvkyle said:


> Machida had a horrible game plan that went like this.
> 
> Avoid leg kicks, oh shit he is still able to land them and hasnt changed his style at all lol.
> 
> ...



that gassed stuff is crap he was bleeding out of his nose so of course he looked like he was gassed with his mouth wide open


----------



## lvkyle (Sep 7, 2008)

joe davola said:


> that gassed stuff is crap he was bleeding out of his nose so of course he looked like he was gassed with his mouth wide open


whatever he was gassed in the TITO fight also.

Machida never gets off as early as he did in the shogun fight. Shogun brought the pressure and the adrenaline and take downs gassed Machida early.

Machida could of got his second wind perhaps, but shogun put the pressure on him WAY before he was ready. The pace at which the fight went WAS not a pace in which machida is comfortable in, and it showed in his performance.


----------



## chilo (May 27, 2007)

Sousa said:


> I never knew one fight meant his career was over? Lots of guys have been violently ko'ed and come back. Lyoto will be back, just a minor set back


and Alot more fighters get violently ko'd and never come back being the same fighter as before.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

He didn´t died.

this thread should be erased out of lack of respect.


----------



## AlexZ (Sep 14, 2007)

mathruD said:


> i, for one, was glad to see him get ko'd. i never thought he was the "unbeatable" beast that all of the fanboys thought he was.


:thumb02: 

feel kinda bad for him since he really seems like a humble guy but his "illusive skills" couldn't help him tonight.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

I said this after the first fight, I don't think Machida is a warrior. When things don't go his way he quits and looks defeated. And he clearly doesn't like to get hit, he got tagged a couple times and wanted nothing to do with standing anymore, when he strength is his ability to strike, that says a lot.


----------



## JPNPanties (Apr 11, 2010)

Here come the Machida Suck ass groupies :sarcastic12:



AmdM said:


> He didn´t died.
> 
> this thread should be erased out of lack of respect.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

JPNPanties said:


> Here come the Machida Suck ass groupies :sarcastic12:


No kidding, the only thing worse then people jumping all over my Shogun is god bandwagon now are the people jumping off of Lyoto's on to Shogun is god......

Machida lost to one of the best fighters in the world and now he sucks, it makes no sense. Just like Henderson is done after his lost to Shields and Forrest was done after Silva and blah blah blah......

If Machida can recover mentally, he'll be a contender, that simple.


----------



## JPNPanties (Apr 11, 2010)

I meant the Machida piss drinking fans are hurt he lost! But in reality he lost the first time they fought. Rua! Finally has his belt he should have had months ago!!!


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Look, I believed that Shogun won the first fight and I'm elated that he won this one, but I can't believe that Machida is done or was exposed at all. 

This was a clash of styles and Shogun just have the style that eats up counter-strikers. He's ultra-aggressive and does everything at 1,000 miles an hour on top of having the ability to mix things up any and everywhere. Even the best counter-fighter in the history of the sport wasn't able to take this style, that should tell you something.

Shogun was just a bad match-up for Lyoto, and I'm sure he'll come back and be making fools of fighters again real soon.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

JPNPanties said:


> I meant the Machida piss drinking fans are hurt he lost! But in reality he lost the first time they fought. Rua! Finally has his belt he should have had months ago!!!


I haven't seen BobbyCooper or ColdCall comment yet......I hope they are okay haha, I'm going to give CC some shit, he talked mad trash about how dumb I was for backing Shogun haha.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

AS was said earlier, no good being a striker as your main forte if you can't take a punch and adapt to different paces. Machida couldn't keep it on the ground either so it was a lost cause.



> I haven't seen BobbyCooper or ColdCall comment yet......I hope they are okay haha, I'm going to give CC some shit, he talked mad trash about how dumb I was for backing Shogun haha


Yes CC and MachidaKarate in particular picked on a lot of people, very patronising and hypocritical. Don't bother arguing with them again, everything we were saying was proved 100% in the fight.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

SM33 said:


> AS was said earlier, no good being a striker as your main forte if you can't take a punch and adapt to different paces. Machida couldn't keep it on the ground either so it was a lost cause.
> 
> Yes CC and MachidaKarate in particular picked on a lot of people, very patronising and hypocritical. Don't bother arguing with them again, everything we were saying was proved 100% in the fight.


I don't know about MachidaKarate but me and CC weren't arguing, we just mess with each other about shit, so I have to give him some noise about it haha.

BTW. I just watched the replay and as if Lyoto's night wasn't bad enough, when Yves stepped in to stop it, he kicks Machida in the head HAHAHAH, nice reffing, late on the stoppage and Shogun makes you look good, then you kick the guy in the head Pride style.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

vilify said:


> so much hype around him, only to have his "era" violently cut short by shogun.:shame02:


This thread is an epic fail! One KO loss and your going to treat Machida as if he is Keith Jardine?:confused02: GSP, Wanderlei Silva (when he fought Vitor Belfort), Randy Couture, Forrest Griffin, etc all came back from violent KO's.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Bonnar426 said:


> This thread is an epic fail! One KO loss and your going to treat Machida as if he is Keith Jardine?:confused02: GSP, Wanderlei Silva (when he fought Vitor Belfort), Randy Couture, Forrest Griffin, etc all came back from violent KO's.


That's how this sport works man.......and this is one of his "fans" talking.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

Machida got clipped, simple as that. I want a rematch. First round was dead even until Machida got freaking clipped, I'm glad Shogun won though, Anderson can go for the belt now w00t.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

ptw said:


> Machida got clipped, simple as that. I want a rematch. First round was dead even until Machida got freaking clipped, I'm glad Shogun won though, Anderson can go for the belt now w00t.


Wait.....I would understand that if this was the first fight.....but Shogun beat his ass in the first fight, then finishes him violently in the second and you want another fight? 

Machida looked scared for his life in there, I honestly don't know if he'll ever recover mentally. I hope he does because he is a great fighter, but asking for a rematch is just plain stupid and seriously fanboyish.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

> Machida got clipped, simple as that. I want a rematch. First round was dead even until Machida got freaking clipped, I'm glad Shogun won though, Anderson can go for the belt now w00t.


Shogun kept close distance, dictated the pace, was aggressive, rocked Machida, nullified Machida's attempts on the ground, shrugged off a knee, slipped a left straight and dropped Machida with a perfect overhand right, his legs just gave out. Then put him to sleep. In 3 minutes. How does this warrant a rematch?


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

I don't want an immidiate rematch, but I want to see Machida fight Shogun again. He honestly got clipped in the fight, that's how I will feel until a rematch happens. Shogun didn't dominate anything, he got the KO punch every fighter looks for, and I was satisfied with the victory. It was completely different than the 1st fight, which I felt was a draw, which is why I think this fight warrants a rematch in the future. 1st fight = 5 round technical fight, 2nd fight = 1 round technical fight + KO finish. The two fights are so different, I think a third fight would be a really good fight  And I'm not a Machida fan, or a Shogun fan...


----------



## Kasporelli (Apr 21, 2009)

tell me about it, machida must be doing some bad things to get karma like that. HIs last two fights was the worst possible thing that couldn've happened to him after being jinxed by rogan (Machida Era!)


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Every time we see a top fighter lose, the forum is flooded with threads saying that their careers are over. 
Honestly, Rua was the only guy in the 205 division that could take the title from Machida.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

It isn't like LHW is filled with high level kickboxers he can still beat pretty much everyone outside of Shogun and Andy maybe Rampage and Bones could beat him.


----------



## joe davola (Feb 10, 2010)

Kasporelli said:


> tell me about it, machida must be doing some bad things to get karma like that. HIs last two fights was the worst possible thing that couldn've happened to him after being jinxed by rogan (Machida Era!)


same with bj after bj dominated diego he said "that is the greatest LW in the history of the sport"
he than lost his next fight but will most likely comeback and maul edgar


----------



## bmo37 (Jun 1, 2008)

His career isn't over just with one loss, he's still young and will learn from the fight. If anything his style was exposed more if not already blatantly obvious to avoid all damage all the time. Shogun just pressured him to the point where he couldn't run away and forced him to bang. In terms of Lyoto's chin he's right in the middle the initial shot didn't ko him but the next ten pummels did. Personally I believe anyone can ko anyone, just depends if it lands in the right spot or if you can get close enough to hit them which is what Anderson Silva does very well and Lyoto did very well up until this point.


----------



## rbunnell (Sep 6, 2006)

I look at it like this, Machida would have won if he didn't suck ass. Shogun just kept coming forward and Machida didn't know what to do with it. I think Anderson might end up having the same problem with Shogun because of his style. I wanted Machida to win, but he had nothing for Shogun. My advice is this, next time fight better which will avoid getting knocked out, thus you won't lose because than you fall into the "I suck ass" category. Oh well, I guess Machida could fight Liddell.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Well, again the Muay Thai fighter beats the Karate man. Just watched the fight. Very surreal to see Machida get KO'd. And, you know, I have talked a lot of shit about Machida and his fans over the past couple of years, but I do hope that Coldcall, Bobby and Machida Karate are alright. I know what its like when one your favourite gets beaten in such an explicit manner. It's not very nice and a pretty shitty feeling to say the least. Get well soon guys :thumbsup:

It's definitely a deserved win for Shogun though. He is going to be hard to stop, and between Rampage and Rashad, i'm better on Rashad as he matches up to Mauricio Rua better. WAR EVANS!


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

now that his weakness has been exposed things will be very different for Machida. Everyone will know to go for leg kicks and then watch for the counter and then strike to the head.


----------



## vader (Sep 16, 2007)

Lyoto is a great fighter but fanboys hyped him up to much.He is still a top 5 lhw! Shogun is just a better fighter, nothing for Lyoto to be ashamned of. I think Lyoto will hang around and get some big fights but the unstopable MMA fighter myth was never true and now just been exposed for what it was, just hype.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

rabakill said:


> now that his weakness has been exposed things will be very different for Machida. Everyone will know to go for leg kicks and then watch for the counter and then strike to the head.


If only life were that simple to follow a cookie cutter template...hah...hah! Goes to show for every problem there's a solution. Shogun has speed, agility, rock hard chin, power and range. Leg kicks won't work unless you have the range, high guard (Rua always has his hands up protecting his head) and chin to absorb any counters. 

Man he really went Chute Box style immediately not letting Machida find his rhythm and instead of focusing on leg kicks...punches this time. The belt has changed five times now in the past several years after Chuck.

Chuck 

Rampage
Griffin
Rashad
Machida
Shogun
Anderson Silva


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

No_Mercy said:


> If only life were that simple to follow a cookie cutter template...hah...hah! Goes to show for every problem there's a solution. Shogun has speed, agility, rock hard chin, power and range. Leg kicks won't work unless you have the range, high guard (Rua always has his hands up protecting his head) and chin to absorb any counters.
> 
> Man he really went Chute Box style immediately not letting Machida find his rhythm and instead of focusing on leg kicks...punches this time. The belt has changed five times now in the past several years after Chuck.
> 
> ...



You really think Andy is going to go for the belt? I reckon he may request a fight with Shogun but it could be a non title fight. A 'revenge' fight of sorts. If they did fight, I would bet on Silva, but Shogun is clearly in his prime now. And that's a scary thing. I always used to think he was overrated and that he was just a bullish Pride boy who relied on stomps the head and stuff, but he has really grown as a complete fighter. His reflexes, sense of distance, timing, adamantium legs, BJJ and understated strength just make him hard to deal with. Oh, and Muay Thai. Yeah, that's a killer. 

Machida is great fighter and is in no way done. But yeah, he has been exposed. His chin was a bit suspect since nobody had never really gotten the chance to pull off a flurry on him or land a big right or knee. And the guy who said that Machida panics when things don't go his way...this is very true. If I suspected that in the first fight, it was confirmed in this one. He just didn't have a fuckin' clue what to do with Shogun. Just relied on his tried and test counter and pivot formula. 

It's going to be very interesting to see how he bounces back from this as that's two fights he has lost in a row. He'll most likely get loser of Rashad/Rampage, which means he is likely to face Rampage, which makes a somewhat interesting fight.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

UM... shouldn't this thread title be changed, it's a pretty obvious spoiler.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

its the morning, if you havent seen a live event by this time then I dont think you should be on these forums. spoilers only really apply to tape delayed events, usually when the UFC is over sea's.


Anderson has to fight Sonnen and then Belfort before he has a chance at the LHW division. I think Shogun is Machida's kryptonite, Although I think Rampage could have beaten Machida as well if he did win last night. Machida will still be around the title contention names so dont worry you crazy fans!


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

some facts:

1) *Machida didnt "get caught"*

It wasnt a sneaky/sucker punch that he didt see. Shogun simply hit him powerful enough to counter his block. Lyoto had his hand up, but Shogun muscled the punch in.

2) *Shogun inadvently exposed something we knew about The Dragon all along*....

Machida is a very good counter striker and his muay thai/karate are on point, but his chin (bell) is lacking. Could Machida really stand and trade with Jon Bones? Rampage?? Even Chuck might give him problems in the striking area. Just saying, Shogun exposed Machida's weakness: boxing under pressure.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

Well, look at it like this, there are 4 championship caliber fighters in the UFC LHW picture, Rua, Evans, Machida, and Silva(assuming he choooses to move up and be a badass) by the basic theory of chance, Machida will fight for the title again. He'll come back and beat 2 weak-sauce LHW, cuz unless you're listed above you pale in comparison and he'll get another shot. Shogun will KO or TKO Evans and keep his title. Machida vs Shogun 3, 2013 guaranteed. 

Also, I don't count Rampage because he's on his last fight on his contract right? If I'm misinformed lemme know!


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Squirrelfighter said:


> Also, I don't count Rampage because he's on his last fight on his contract right? If I'm misinformed lemme know!


I thought he recently signed a new contract? 

http://www.mixedmartialarts.com/mma.cfm?go=news.detail&gid=226173 yes.


----------



## usernamewoman (Sep 24, 2007)

Wow! I wonder when shogun loses his if the same guy will start a similar thread.Sad really.


----------



## JonCR96Z (Sep 16, 2009)

lvkyle said:


> whatever he was gassed in the TITO fight also.
> 
> Machida never gets off as early as he did in the shogun fight. Shogun brought the pressure and the adrenaline and take downs gassed Machida early.


Who cares what he did in the Tito fight? Shogun gassed against Mark Coleman. That was more recent than Machida/Tito.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

hellholming said:


> I thought he recently signed a new contract?
> 
> http://www.mixedmartialarts.com/mma.cfm?go=news.detail&gid=226173 yes.


I stand corrected, add him to the list!


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

why do some people insist on making this sport like boxing where if you're not 30-0 you're nobody?

NO ONE STAYS UNDEFEATED IN THIS SPORT

Machida is a great fighter. Shogun was clearly better last night. Machida wasn't "exposed" and he's not "done" he lost.
All the great ones lose, it's what they do afterwards that defines them.

....good thing Shogun wasn't "done" when Forrest embarrassed him.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Squirrelfighter said:


> Well, look at it like this, there are 4 championship caliber fighters in the UFC LHW picture, Rua, Evans, Machida, and Silva(assuming he choooses to move up and be a badass) by the basic theory of chance, Machida will fight for the title again. He'll come back and beat 2 weak-sauce LHW, cuz unless you're listed above you pale in comparison and he'll get another shot. Shogun will KO or TKO Evans and keep his title. Machida vs Shogun 3, 2013 guaranteed.
> 
> Also, I don't count Rampage because he's on his last fight on his contract right? If I'm misinformed lemme know!


Don't count Rampage because if Shogun gets ahold of him, he'll only be embarrassed worse than when he got walked through in a few minutes in Pride.

Machida will earn another title shot. Realistically, who can beat him at LHW? Machida already made Rashad look silly, he already showed that T Silva is overrated. Thats two of the 5 guys floating around the top spot. And he won't fight A Silva of Nog. Lyoto will eventually fight and beat Rampage and get another chance at still champion Shogun


----------



## 154rambo (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm glad shogun got another title shot and won it but honestly I thought Machida would win this. I think Machida got away from his game when he was trying to take him down, and it cost him the match.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

Terror Kovenant said:


> Don't count Rampage because if Shogun gets ahold of him, he'll only be embarrassed worse than when he got walked through in a few minutes in Pride.
> 
> Machida will earn another title shot. Realistically, who can beat him at LHW? Machida already made Rashad look silly, he already showed that T Silva is overrated. Thats two of the 5 guys floating around the top spot. And he won't fight A Silva of Nog. Lyoto will eventually fight and beat Rampage and get another chance at still champion Shogun


right don't count rampage because of what happened years ago when they fought:sarcastic12: because there is no way page will beat lyoto:confused05: its gonna be page vs. shogun in a rematch for the light heavyweight crown.:thumb02:


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Thelegend said:


> right don't count rampage because of what happened years ago when they fought:sarcastic12: because there is no way page will beat lyoto:confused05: its gonna be page vs. shogun in a rematch for the light heavyweight crown.:thumb02:


rampage ftw :thumb02:


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

usernamewoman said:


> Wow! I wonder when shogun loses his if the same guy will start a similar thread.Sad really.


Don't you realize this is MMA, once a guy wins a few fights hes unstoppable, once he losses hes washed up, exposed, and was never good to begin with.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Terror Kovenant said:


> And he won't fight A Silva of Nog. Lyoto will eventually fight and beat Rampage and get another chance at still champion Shogun


Actually in a recent interview he said he would fight litle nog, cause despite being friends, it´s not like they´re the biggest friends in the world (or was Silva that sais it?)...


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

Well obviously a fighter's career tends to be over if he gets one loss after 16 straight wins, but I'd still like to see someone else besides Shogun not being utterly dominated by Machida before I put him in the Ken Shamrock category...:sarcastic12:


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

Couchwarrior said:


> Well obviously a fighter's career tends to be over if he gets one loss after 16 straight wins, but I'd still like to see someone else besides Shogun not being utterly dominated by Machida before I put him in the Ken Shamrock category...:sarcastic12:


I know for real! If I won 16 straight and then lost, I might kill myself I'd be so depressed!:thumb01:


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

too much talent and power at 205 to have 1 person hold the belt for long


----------



## nissassagame (May 6, 2008)

So Machida is retiring?

Didn't think so.

He'll be back.

Tough luck Lyoto. Congrats Shogun.


----------



## OliverTwist (Oct 25, 2009)

Knew Shogun could do it, had no doubts, lol










bam bam bam KO looool


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

lets hope Lyoto doesnt get the Diego Sanchez curse 

you know....rack up an undefeated record, then slowly go down hill


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Losing 1 out of 17 fights to Shogun of all people definintely means he should hang up his gloves. :confused03:


----------



## punchbag (Mar 1, 2010)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I never knew being 16-1 meant the end...


I know, he lost against a very talented fighter, and apparently it's the end.
If I knew getting a 16-1 record makes you a bad fighter, why do 99% of guys bother, i'm not a fan of Machida, and glad Shogun won, but recognise his skills.


----------



## neoseeker (Jun 16, 2007)

Lots of matches for Machida like Cane, Rampage, Jon Jones and Forrest. If he continues to win he eventually gets a title shot again but right now he needs to get back in line.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

As has been said, losing once in your career, to a revitalized and back-to-form Shogun of all people, doesn't spell 'finished' in my eyes. Lyoto is a clear top LHW who has beaten several reputable combatants, something he will continue to do as his MMA/UFC tenure continues to play out. Here's a man who could likely steamroll 99% of the division, but because he meets his match in a lone fighter, one formerly, and I suppose currently ranked number one, he's suddenly overly hyped? I was rooting for Shogun, but no part of me feels that Machida is any less a fighter for having lost. It's not that Machida is over rated. It's that, for a spell, Rua was substantially under rated. It's not that Machida isn't that good. It's that Rua _is_.


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

Both are great fighters that have accomplished great things and will accomplish more in their careers. Forum bitches love to watch those better than themselves fall so that it confirms their little forum bitch way of life.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Fieos said:


> Both are great fighters that have accomplished great things and will accomplish more in their careers. Forum bitches love to watch those better than themselves fall so that it confirms their little forum bitch way of life.


Sad but true. I thought I had found a better forum.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

oldfan said:


> Sad but true. I thought I had found a better forum.


I don't know where you came from, but I can say that for the most part, this forum is above and beyond the best out there from what I have seen.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

JackAbraham34 said:


> I do agree with the OP to an extent. The Machida 'era' is certainly over, based on the fact that he was seen to be unbeatable; but I have no doubt that he will be back and remain a major force in the LHW devision.
> 
> P.S: I have NEVER been happier about the fact Shogun won  Hail Shogun ! raise01:


Agreed. It's just that little era is over that everyone was raving about. No doubt he still has a lot of interesting fights to be had.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Fieos said:


> Both are great fighters that have accomplished great things and will accomplish more in their careers. Forum bitches love to watch those better than themselves fall so that it confirms their little forum bitch way of life.





oldfan said:


> Sad but true. I thought I had found a better forum.


I totally agree with you guys!

I am so ashamed on some of the posters on this forum.. makes me sick to read so much nonsense from even established members. These guys have zero Respect and heart! Think about what some of you fools are posting here. So embarrassing..


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

Lyoto will be back, last time I checked the only guy with very high level mt at 205 is Shogun except Anderson if you wanna count him. I agree with Canadian Psycho that Rua was definitely underrated, everyone wrote him off after the Coleman fight and literally everyone picked him to get picked apart by both Machida and Chuck. A healthy Shogun can beat any 205'er on any given day, he's athletic, explosive, and very very well rounded, not to mention has a helluva chin. Lyoto was overhyped, I mean people were saying he wouldn't lose for years and talking about potential Fedor and Brock fights before defending his belt a single time, that's a little over the top. In this fight especially he really ran into a buzz saw, Shogun was extremely motivated and determined, he was just not gonna be deinied in this fight.


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

lets see Lyoto fight li'l Nog, Randy or Rampage (if Rashad beats him) next. He hasn't lost a single round if we exclude the Shogun fights, lets see who else in LHW division can outstrike Machida as well as Shogun did on their 2 fights.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Diokhan said:


> lets see Lyoto fight li'l Nog, Randy or Rampage (if Rashad beats him) next. He hasn't lost a single round if we exclude the Shogun fights, lets see who else in LHW division can outstrike Machida as well as Shogun did on their 2 fights.


Neither of those guys have to out strike him, they jsut have to touch him. If a falling away right hand from Shogun can wabble Lyoto, I'm pretty sure a right hook from Rampage would put him out like the Iceman.


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

Wow his FIRST loss and it's RIP, harsh crowd.
At this level in THIS sport at this time in history very few fighters are going to get out unscathed.

I think he will come back stronger, I believe he will continue to be an extremely difficult match for most top level fighters. I think he’s going to stay in the top LHW ratings for a LONG time (and I’m not even a huge fan of his).

What he did to Silva and Evens (the FIRST fighter to put either one away) should have removed anyone’s doubts about his ability.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

ESPADA9 said:


> Wow his FIRST loss and it's RIP, harsh crowd.
> At this level in THIS sport at this time in history very few fighters are going to get out unscathed.
> 
> I think he will come back stronger, I believe he will continue to be an extremely difficult match for most top level fighters. I think he’s going to stay in the top LHW ratings for a LONG time (and I’m not even a huge fan of his).
> ...


He is a difficult fight, but he doesn't appear to have a lot of power in his hands, so guys like Rampage and Nog will just stalk forward like Shogun did and tag him. You can't train a chin, you can just not get hit. But if you can't hurt the guy coming in, he'll just keep coming. That's exactly what Shogun did, Machida was taggin him like crazy and Shogun stepped through it and hit him. That's why Lyoto's back was to the cage for a lot of that fight. Most guys tried to avoid getting hit and wouldn't keep the pressure up. 

Who would have thought Machida would fall victim to a counter punches issue and not deal with pressure well. 

However, I think if he can recover mentally, he'll be a contender. Though I don't think he'll ever fight Shogun again, I don't think he wants to, after these two fights. I know I've said it a lot, but he really looked scared to death in there.


----------



## Nikkolai (Jan 7, 2008)

Wow, most people take things out of context. The OP meant his so called "Era" that Rogan called out, not Machida being "done."


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

This is just part of Machida's evolution as one of the greatest P4P fighters ever.

I understand what Rogan was getting at, but it's still an oversimplification.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> Neither of those guys have to out strike him, they jsut have to touch him. If a falling away right hand from Shogun can wabble Lyoto, I'm pretty sure a right hook from Rampage would put him out like the Iceman.


Yeah sure.. :confused05: just that the temple is probably the weakest spot on the whole body.. but well.

God your post's today have been all above average nonsense so far.. I actually thought you were mature Ez. How old are you again? That's how you can misslead yourself I guess..


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

I thought the shot that landed was rather fortuitous and unbalanced Lyoto more than anything (thus putting him in the unfortunate position of being quickly mounted). Seemed more like a stray shot as I doubt the intended target was the side to rear of the upper part of Lyoto's head. Prior to that shot landing I thought Lyoto was actually doing well. I don't think that this is a pattern that would occur in a subsequent rematch. Just a bad day at the office for Lyoto and a very good one for Rua. Nothing against Shogun, seems like a good guy. He made his own luck and won the fight. No debate. I think a 3rd match is in order after Lyoto gets a couple comeback bouts under his belt. The fight kind of reminds me of the Sera/GSP fight (though the talent level is obviously much closer between Lyoto and Rua). I think Lyoto will be back and I find it bizarre that people are judging his whole career, persona on one (and only one) loss. Lots of haters out there. Lyoto has been great for the sport, but he is the target of a lot of unwarranted derision.


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

Question. I didn't get to watch the Shogun/Chuck fight. Was the punch Shogun used to drop Lyoto the same style of punch he caught Chuck with?


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

Fieos said:


> Question. I didn't get to watch the Shogun/Chuck fight. Was the punch Shogun used to drop Lyoto the same style of punch he caught Chuck with?


I don't think so, but I could be wrong. I think the punch that put Chuck down was on the jaw, not behind the ear.


----------



## JPNPanties (Apr 11, 2010)

It was a Worse Punch! Rua was looking to get machidas head off! 



Fieos said:


> Question. I didn't get to watch the Shogun/Chuck fight. Was the punch Shogun used to drop Lyoto the same style of punch he caught Chuck with?


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

The Dark Knight said:


> You really think Andy is going to go for the belt? I reckon he may request a fight with Shogun but it could be a non title fight. A 'revenge' fight of sorts. If they did fight, I would bet on Silva, but Shogun is clearly in his prime now. And that's a scary thing. I always used to think he was overrated and that he was just a bullish Pride boy who relied on stomps the head and stuff, but he has really grown as a complete fighter. His reflexes, sense of distance, timing, adamantium legs, BJJ and understated strength just make him hard to deal with. Oh, and Muay Thai. Yeah, that's a killer.
> 
> Machida is great fighter and is in no way done. But yeah, he has been exposed. His chin was a bit suspect since nobody had never really gotten the chance to pull off a flurry on him or land a big right or knee. And the guy who said that Machida panics when things don't go his way...this is very true. If I suspected that in the first fight, it was confirmed in this one. He just didn't have a fuckin' clue what to do with Shogun. Just relied on his tried and test counter and pivot formula.
> 
> It's going to be very interesting to see how he bounces back from this as that's two fights he has lost in a row. He'll most likely get loser of Rashad/Rampage, which means he is likely to face Rampage, which makes a somewhat interesting fight.


Glad you spotted that...hehe. There's no doubt in my mind if Andy defends the MW title two more times and Rua defends at least once they will have a mega fight within 12months. GSP does not want Anderson Silva at this point. So that's the next logical step for Silva. Yep it'll also be revenge. This time it's old Chute Box Muay Thai fighters going against each other for an explosive fight. This would actually excite me more than Fedor vs Brock. 

I would spend a grand for front row seats for that fight.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> I think Lyoto will be back and I find it bizarre that people are judging his whole career, persona on one (and only one) loss. Lots of haters out there. Lyoto has been great for the sport, but he is the target of a lot of unwarranted derision.


I just wanted to Thank you for this Post! The first kind words I heard on here today. 
They don't Respect Nada Sparkle.. they don't have the least amount of Respect for these guys out there.


----------



## JPNPanties (Apr 11, 2010)

Here we go again.....:sarcastic01:



BobbyCooper said:


> I just wanted to Thank you for this Post! The first kind words I heard on here today.
> They don't Respect Nada Sparkle.. they don't have the least amount of Respect for these guys out there.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> I thought the shot that landed was rather fortuitous and unbalanced Lyoto more than anything (thus putting him in the unfortunate position of being quickly mounted). Seemed more like a stray shot as I doubt the intended target was the side to rear of the upper part of Lyoto's head. Prior to that shot landing I thought Lyoto was actually doing well. I don't think that this is a pattern that would occur in a subsequent rematch. Just a bad day at the office for Lyoto and a very good one for Rua. Nothing against Shogun, seems like a good guy. He made his own luck and won the fight. No debate. I think a 3rd match is in order after Lyoto gets a couple comeback bouts under his belt. The fight kind of reminds me of the Sera/GSP fight (though the talent level is obviously much closer between Lyoto and Rua). I think Lyoto will be back and I find it bizarre that people are judging his whole career, persona on one (and only one) loss. Lots of haters out there. Lyoto has been great for the sport, but he is the target of a lot of unwarranted derision.


Agreed! This is what I meant to say earlier in the thread when I was saying Machida got clipped. Thanks for rewording it and elaborating. Looking forward to a rematch.


----------



## JPNPanties (Apr 11, 2010)

So your saying Rua won by luck? So the first time luck was with machida when the Judges gave the win to him? Even Dana said Rua won the first fight!



ptw said:


> Agreed! This is what I meant to say earlier in the thread when I was saying Machida got clipped. Thanks for rewording it and elaborating. Looking forward to a rematch.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> I just wanted to Thank you for this Post! The first kind words I heard on here today.
> They don't Respect Nada Sparkle.. they don't have the least amount of Respect for these guys out there.


Thank you, too.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

JPNPanties said:


> So your saying Rua won by luck? So the first time luck was with machida when the Judges gave the win to him? Even Dana said Rua won the first fight!


I don't think that is what he is saying. It wasn't like Rua was beating the crap out of him. I just watched it again and I think Lyoto was winning the round. The shot that hit Lyoto was off target and clipped his head. Lucky, a little, but Shogun did what he had to do, threw his shots and one connected (though it is highly unlikely that that was where he was aiming - effective none the less). I think the point being made is not to judge Lyoto on how this fight went. I bet a rematch would be very different. Congrats to Rua.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> I don't think that is what he is saying. It wasn't like Rua was beating the crap out of him. I just watched it again and I think Lyoto was winning the round. The shot that hit Lyoto was off target and clipped his head. Lucky, a little, but Shogun did what he had to do, threw his shots and one connected (though it is highly unlikely that that was where he was aiming - effective none the less). I think the point being made is not to judge Lyoto on how this fight went. I bet a rematch would be very different. Congrats to Rua.


Yep, here's an example.

Two basketball teams are tied and there is 1 second on the clock in the last quarter of the game. One of the players on the opposing team shoots the ball widely from half court with all the intentions to make it in with the time winding down...wouldn't you know it, he makes the shot and wins the game. At this point, everyone would be go apeshit over the win, but would acknowledge that both teams were equally matched, but one was just luckier that night. 

Rua won that fight, and finished it. However, I had that first round as a draw more so favoring lyoto after his takedowns and exchanges. Rua caught Machida, and it cost Machida the fight. Simple as that. He didn't get dominated, he got caught. Same with Cain velazques vs big nog, I would love to see a rematch of that fight as well. I'm not taking anything away from Shogun, after the earlier fight(which I felt he won, although I also believe you have to decisively beat the champ to earn the belt) it was well deserved for him.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

edit: nevermind.

WAR SHOGUN.


----------



## neoseeker (Jun 16, 2007)

To all of you looking for excuses, let me tell you something, Machida's ground game is not top level. He had top position twice and was unable to keep it. If you really analyze it, he did not keep his head and shoulder on Shogun to avoid Shogun's movement, his head was up like trying to figure out his next move. I'm not trying to take anything from him, he is a great fighter but he has been beaten by Shogun twice. If they meet a third time we are going to see Shogun winning again. Shogun is a bad match up for Machida.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

God forbid Machida loses again, there doesn't seem to be enough excuses lol. He didn't just get caught, he got figured out, and beat....twice.


----------



## JPNPanties (Apr 11, 2010)

Come to think about it, I think its the Machida groupie fans that have made me hate Machida. You guys praise machida like he is unstoppable. Shogan has made it shown again that Machida is nothing!


----------



## JPNPanties (Apr 11, 2010)

THANK YOU! :thumb02:


D.P. said:


> God forbid Machida loses again, there doesn't seem to be enough excuses lol. He didn't just get caught, he got figured out, and beat....twice.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

VolcomX311 said:


> edit: nevermind.
> 
> WAR SHOGUN.


I read your post before the edit. Really, what I am getting at is that Lyoto was not dominated and destroyed by Rua. A shot, which as I stated was well timed and appropriate, did hit, but could have well missed-fighters tend not to aim for the rear of the head. This was the sole deciding factor in the fight. Up to that point I had Machida winning the round. I take nothing away from Rua, he won. The issue is now how there is a chorus of how Machida has been exposed and was destroyed. Destroyed to me would be a beat down where he was systematically dismantled. That did not happen. One punch landed and that was that. Could have happened to either fighter. If Lyoto had hit Rua like that I would say the same thing. The punch was thrown with intention and was lucky it hit where it did. This does not now mean to mean that Lyoto is a lie. He is still a great fighter who got caught. Happens all the time. I hope Rua is a good champ.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

neoseeker said:


> To all of you looking for excuses, let me tell you something, Machida's ground game is not top level. He had top position twice and was unable to keep it. If you really analyze it, he did not keep his head and shoulder on Shogun to avoid Shogun's movement, his head was up like trying to figure out his next move. I'm not trying to take anything from him, he is a great fighter but he has been beaten by Shogun twice. If they meet a third time we are going to see Shogun winning again. Shogun is a bad match up for Machida.


I agree. I'm not trying to jump on any Machida is garbage and Shogun is the new Fedor bandwagon or anything, but objectively speaking, although I kneow Machida has subs in his record, he looked like he didn't know what to do with his top positions both times. He executed some classic Sumo, reverse momentum, exploiting unexpected off-balance TD's, that I found real slick, but once he was on top, he seemed completely uneffective.


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

yeah I mean seriously, Lyoto leapt in with a knee, then attempted to leap in again with a straight left, Shogun timed it with a counter right hand perfectly and dropped him, if you think that's luck or simply "getting caught" you know very little about striking and are a delusional Machida fan grasping at straws of hope. I have nothing personal against Lyoto, I think his fans on this forum go over the top with his hype train but seriously he got KO'd clean by someone whose been at the top of the division for years and has fought everybody, your gonna have to accept that Machida is capable of losing. The first fight was no fluke and Machida didn't have any magical fixes that would make him tool and KO Shogun easy like alot of people thought.

Edit: Machida was probably winning the round on points on the judges scorecards since the judges love takedowns even if you do nothing while on top but Shogun had 0 fear of Machida and was walking through his strikes, before the KO I already knew it was only a matter of time. Machida looked very unconfident in his striking. While Shogun came out very motivated and confident.


----------



## JPNPanties (Apr 11, 2010)

Ahhh Machida fans love excuses. :sarcastic12:


Mr. Sparkle said:


> I read your post before the edit. Really, what I am getting at is that Lyoto was not dominated and destroyed by Rua. A shot, which as I stated was well timed and appropriate, did hit, but could have well missed-fighters tend not to aim for the rear of the head. This was the sole deciding factor in the fight. Up to that point I had Machida winning the round. I take nothing away from Rua, he won. The issue is now how there is a chorus of how Machida has been exposed and was destroyed. Destroyed to me would be a beat down where he was systematically dismantled. That did not happen. One punch landed and that was that. Could have happened to either fighter. If Lyoto had hit Rua like that I would say the same thing. The punch was thrown with intention and was lucky it hit where it did. This does not now mean to mean that Lyoto is a lie. He is still a great fighter who got caught. Happens all the time. I hope Rua is a good champ.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

streetpunk08 said:


> yeah I mean seriously, Lyoto leapt in with a knee, then attempted to leap in again with a straight left, Shogun timed it with a counter right hand perfectly and dropped him, if you think that's luck or simply "getting caught" you know very little about striking and are a delusional Machida fan grasping at straws of hope. I have nothing personal against Lyoto, I think his fans on this forum go over the top with his hype train but seriously he got KO'd clean by someone whose been at the top of the division for years and has fought everybody, your gonna have to accept that Machida is capable of losing. The first fight was no fluke and Machida didn't have any magical fixes that would make him tool and KO Shogun easy like alot of people thought.


Exactly :thumbsup:


----------



## JPNPanties (Apr 11, 2010)

Machida Groupies need to face the music. You guys killed it for me to enjoy his fights. Seen your lll Avatars and Signatures. He aint Ryu from Street Fighter he aint nothing but a person. Not a God! He lost! Face reality! The first fight he lost, he was lucky with the judges. This time Shogun let the fight end with his strikes!


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

You guys have such a terrible way of looking at things. 

Serra vs GSP is a great example here. He got caught and lost the fight. That's what happened to Machida. Did we watch the same fight? I saw an even round, and one punch that Machida tried to block, but ended up hitting him in the back of the head with enough power to daze him and knock him to the floor. 

I swear, the way you guys analyze fights is downright retarded. You forget about everything that happens in the fight, and focus on the finish and make your opinions from that. It's ridiculous; I'm not a Machida fan, I just like to judge fights logically and take things into account...whereas you guys like to jump to conclusions by assuming crap like, "he got figured out" when the round was even, and the fight was decided by ONE punch.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

I usually get angry when a fighter I like loses but after Machida lost, all I felt was sadness. Without a doubt the worst MMA moment for me since I first started watching it.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

listen guys im not suggesting that machida is untalented or unworthy of being in the UFC. I'm simply saying that Machida as we know him is now dead and gone. RIP


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

ptw said:


> You guys have such a terrible way of looking at things.
> 
> Serra vs GSP is a great example here. He got caught and lost the fight. That's what happened to Machida. Did we watch the same fight? I saw an even round, and one punch that Machida tried to block, but ended up hitting him in the back of the head with enough power to daze him and knock him to the floor.
> 
> I swear, the way you guys analyze fights is downright retarded. You forget about everything that happens in the fight, and focus on the finish and make your opinions from that. It's ridiculous; I'm not a Machida fan, I just like to judge fights logically and take things into account...whereas you guys like to jump to conclusions by assuming crap like, "he got figured out" when the round was even, and the fight was decided by ONE punch.


"decided one by ONE punch" are flash KO's. The first punch dazed Machida and Machida attempted to survive when mounted, but Shogun had the instinct and ability to finish him 5-6 punches later. People do survive getting dazed and even come back to win.

I don't think Machida was "exposed," but up until the point of victory, Shogun was winning all the damage output. Machida had some great TD's and if left to the judges, he probably outscored Shogun from that vantage point. Lyoto did do some stand up counters, but they weren't doing much. Lyoto's nose was busted and maybe doing some internal bleeding before the KO. It was the first sign of him breathing through his mouth when he was pressed against the cage. 

I get trying to analyze a fight in its entirety, but when a fight ends with a KO halfway through the first round, how much action do you have to analyze?


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

vilify said:


> listen guys im not suggesting that machida is untalented or unworthy of being in the UFC. I'm simply saying that Machida as we know him is now dead and gone. RIP


I got what you were saying. That invincibility factor. You're only "undefeated" until well, you're defeated. You never get that title back and yes, one loss ruins your undefeated title. GSP carries an "unbeatable" title now, but he's never going to be "undefeated." Same with Fedor, once he gets beat just once, his image changes, even if just slightly. It's a different kind of clout when you're "undefeated."


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

What? I saw Shogun do a lot more in the fight. Machida had two trips and did nothing with them and landed only a few strikes. While Shogun hit him way more times and actually touched his face...and touched it good. If you ask me, Shogun was winning the fight up until the ko. So you guys can throw that out the window.


----------



## caveman (Aug 16, 2009)

the machida eara is done...:cheeky4:


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

RIP Machida nuthuggers!!! WAR SHOGUN!


----------



## JPNPanties (Apr 11, 2010)

WOW! You Groupies are too much!:sarcastic12:




AlphaDawg said:


> I usually get angry when a fighter I like loses but after Machida lost, all I felt was sadness. Without a doubt the worst MMA moment for me since I first started watching it.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

WhyHelloThere said:


> I can see why Shogun fans are rubbing it in. Just sucks for the machida fans who weren't elitist d-bags for the past year


Perhaps, but some of Shogun's sub bridge dweller fans on this board aren't really coming off any better. Nice post btw.


----------



## JPNPanties (Apr 11, 2010)

I have been neutral with Shogun, But I was hella pissed about the last fight! Dana declared right after a rematch! Because we all knew the first fight was stolen from Shogun.


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

Shogun did alot more than just land the overhand right. He was still landing his kicks, he tagged Lyoto more than a few times when Shogun was pressing forward, one of which busted Lyoto's nose up and cause it to start bleeding which then forced Machida to breathe through his mouth giving the impression of fatigue. Let's also not forget the numerous knees Shogun landed in the clinch after getting back up immediately from Lyoto's TD's or the right hand's that Rua threw on the clinch breaks. I would have scored the first round for Shogun cause he was clearly the aggressor and did more damage but the judges are in love with TD's so who knows not like it matters anyway, I mean seriously it ended in a brutal first round KO, how much more decisive can you get.


----------



## JPNPanties (Apr 11, 2010)

The Machida Groupies love excuses, There going to use everyone in the book! I loved the way Shogun was precise with the way he handle the fight.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> Yeah sure.. :confused05: just that the temple is probably the weakest spot on the whole body.. but well.
> 
> God your post's today have been all above average nonsense so far.. I actually thought you were mature Ez. How old are you again? That's how you can misslead yourself I guess..


Not the punch that knocked Lyoto down, the one he landed before Machida took him down again, he was stumbled and feeling for the cage. 

All I've done is defend your boy, saying he will recover and contend if he can get over this loss mentally.......so how am I being immature?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

This thread is a joke, Lyoto cleaned out the LHW division basically bein 16-1 isnt bad, he also was in this fight till he got caught. If you have read my other posts i give all the Respect and Credit to Shogun and his fans, but to count machida as done is...well retarded!

I personally want to see him fight rampage someone who is super aggresive cuz thats what he needs to be ready for when he fights Rua again......uh yeah dont act like that wont happen cuz these two are light yrs above the rest in the 205....unless Kimbo drops down.....


----------



## JPNPanties (Apr 11, 2010)

I do not believe this thread is a joke. We have pointed out all the excuses the Machida Groupies keep saying on here.



coldcall420 said:


> This thread is a joke, Lyoto cleaned out the LHW division basically bein 16-1 isnt bad, he also was in this fight till he got caught. If you have read my other posts i give all the Respect and Credit to Shogun and his fans, but to count machida as done is...well retarded!
> 
> I personally want to see him fight rampage someone who is super aggresive cuz thats what he needs to be ready for when he fights Rua again......uh yeah dont act like that wont happen cuz these two are light yrs above the rest in the 205....unless Kimbo drops down.....


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

coldcall420 said:


> This thread is a joke, Lyoto cleaned out the LHW division basically bein 16-1 isnt bad, he also was in this fight till he got caught. If you have read my other posts i give all the Respect and Credit to Shogun and his fans, but to count machida as done is...well retarded!
> 
> I personally want to see him fight rampage someone who is super aggresive cuz thats what he needs to be ready for when he fights Rua again......uh yeah dont act like that wont happen cuz these two are light yrs above the rest in the 205....unless Kimbo drops down.....


I just don't think Machida is going to beat Shogun again, he looked scared to death in there, he was really gun shy.

He'll be a contender, but I don't think he'll get the belt back as long as Shogun has it, he should fight Rampage if he loses to Rashad or he should fight Lil Nog.


----------



## JPNPanties (Apr 11, 2010)

Yeah! Machida did look scared.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> I personally want to see him fight rampage someone who is super aggresive cuz thats what he needs to be ready for when he fights Rua again......uh yeah dont act like that wont happen cuz these two are light yrs above the rest in the 205....unless Kimbo drops down.....


Rampage hasn't been super aggressive for a long time he is a counter puncher. He would just stand in the middle of the octagon waiting for Lyoto to leap in so he could time him with a hook.


----------



## KittenStrangler (Mar 26, 2010)

JPNPanties said:


> Yeah! Machida did look scared.


Jesus christ, you really are desperate for a reaction aren't you? You are the number 1 commenter on this thread yet you've had not a single intelligent thing to say.


----------



## joe davola (Feb 10, 2010)

coldcall420 said:


> he also was in this fight till he got caught.
> 
> 
> i hate that got "caught" crap the only time a fighter gets "caught" is when someone is throwing punches wildly and one connects like in the garcia/zombie fight. shogun timed him perfectly and countered.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

*watches all the desperate trolling and makes a drink*


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

First off Lyoto is a true martial artist and should be treated as such. He never bad mouthed anybody. As history shows less than 1% of athletes remain undefeated. Only Rocky Marciano retired undefeated out of how many pugilists or fighters. Closest one currently would be Fedor. 

With that being said that wasn't a lucky punch. Rua knocked out Chuck with a charging left hook. Against Machida he timed his own right counter with a counter. Instead of kicks he focused on his punches this time. That's part strategy, athleticism, skills, timing, and execution. 

I dislike people who laugh at others' especially when they don't deserve it. Sanchez or Bisping is one thing cuz they were out of line and got what they deserved, but Machida, Chuck, or Crocop...damn. My only guess is that none of you guys have ever been in a street fight or even trained in MMA to even comprehend what it's like.


----------



## JPNPanties (Apr 11, 2010)

Want me to lie and say he didn't look sacred? and Machida was robbed and should not have been knocked out?



KittenStrangler said:


> Jesus christ, you really are desperate for a reaction aren't you? You are the number 1 commenter on this thread yet you've had not a single intelligent thing to say.


----------



## KittenStrangler (Mar 26, 2010)

JPNPanties said:


> Want me to lie and say he didn't look sacred? and Machida was robbed and should not have been knocked out?


No. I'm just confused to why you feel the need to respond to everyone that likes Machida in such an inflammatory matter.


----------



## JPNPanties (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm with you, I just opened up a Corona.



swpthleg said:


> *watches all the desperate trolling and makes a drink*


----------



## JPNPanties (Apr 11, 2010)

Just finally relived with Shogun winning his rightful belt, and shutting up all his groupies, but now they are giving excuses.



KittenStrangler said:


> No. I'm just confused to why you feel the need to respond to everyone that likes Machida in such an inflammatory matter.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Please don't double post.


----------



## JPNPanties (Apr 11, 2010)

My bad, Ill keep that look out in the future.



swpthleg said:


> Please don't double post.


----------



## machidaisgod (Aug 14, 2009)

Everything was great un til that fight, but if MAchida loses three more times then he will have caught up to Rua in loses. They are 1-1, no one is undefeated so now Fedor is God and Semtex is the Devil.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

WhyHelloThere said:


> I love how you transition from the fight being great to comparing number of losses.:confused02:. I think that KO was worse then any of shoguns losses.


For sure, Shogun has never been KO'd.

I'm still waiting for some kind of "report" to come out and say Lyoto was injured, because that's how it seems to work. He broke his hand in the first fight with Shogun, now all of a sudden it was broken before he got in the cage.

But it doesn't really matter, one brutal right hand to the temple later things are set right.


----------



## joe davola (Feb 10, 2010)

.............


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> I am so ashamed on some of the posters on this forum.. makes me sick to read so much nonsense from even established members. These guys have zero Respect and heart! Think about what some of you fools are posting here. So embarrassing..


Just because Machida lost, you know damn well you wouldn't care if Shogun had been Ko'd like that and people were talking mad shit. I thought you were better than that Bobby......


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> Just because Machida lost, you know damn well you wouldn't care if Shogun had been Ko'd like that and people were talking mad shit. I thought you were better than that Bobby......


I would never be that disrespectful towards Shogun! Because Shogun is a great human being as well as Lyoto. But the amount of shit people talk about him including yourself just hurts. Learn to Respect what these guys are doing! 

And yea I thought the same thing about you..


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> I would never be that disrespectful towards Shogun! Because Shogun is a great human being as well as Lyoto. But the amount of shit people talk about him including yourself just hurts. Learn to Respect what these guys are doing!
> 
> And yea I thought the same thing about you..


I have said nothing about the guy since the fight, I talked a lot of shit before hand, but so did you. I'm one of the few people on Shogun's side that thinks and hopes he can bounce back. Where did I trash Machida?

And I didn't say you would trash Shogun, I was saying if this was reversed you wouldn't have an issue or as big an issue as you do now. Which I understand, if my favorite fighter just lost and people were talking, I would be pissed too.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> Just because Machida lost, you know damn well you wouldn't care if Shogun had been Ko'd like that and people were talking mad shit. I thought you were better than that Bobby......


I know it´s nothing directly to me, but i feel i have to state my opinion in this matter.

Machida, as well as Shogun are all about respect.
They deserve to be treated and looked at with respect for being as they are.
The behavior of some (very) people across this forum is as stupid as it gets, just shows their lack of character and lack of principles towards life and martial arts.

Obviously, being Bobbycooper a Machida fan, perhaps he wouldn´t come out defending Shogun if the fight went the opposite way, but im sure he would not be trolling towards Shogun being KOd.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

AmdM said:


> I know it´s nothing directly to me, but i feel i have to state my opinion in this matter.
> 
> Machida, as well as Shogun are all about respect.
> They deserve to be treated and looked at with respect for being as they are.
> ...


I haven't trolled about Lyoto being KO'd either, I'm one of the few Shogun fans that isn't. That's why it's annoying that Bobby keeps giving me shit. 

But I'm sorry to Machida fans, this is exactly what happens whenever someone loses, people that don't like the guy, troll the shit out of his fans. You just aren't used to it because Lyoto has never lost, granted some of it has been way over the top, but this is not something new. A lot of it has been really bad because of the way the first fight went down, was I happy to see Lyoto get KTFO yes, but I really hope the guy can bounce back, he's a great fighter.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I hate to see two of my favorite posters arguing over a small misunderstanding while it seems like you basically agree. Especially since the current state of affairs is so temporary. I just saw a video in which Shogun asks for Randy next.Big mistake. Soon he will be shoved into the fence and beat down ala vitor belfort in a fight that will be boring as hell to everyone but me and Shogun.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

oldfan said:


> I hate to see two of my favorite posters arguing over a small misunderstanding while it seems like you basically agree. Especially since the current state of affairs is so temporary. I just saw a video in which Shogun asks for Randy next.Big mistake. Soon he will be shoved into the fence and beat down ala vitor belfort in a fight that will be boring as hell to everyone but me and Shogun.


Head over to the Official thread if you think me and Bobby got into it here. It's my fault, I didn't take his fanboy mind into account and tried to talk about Machida.

That is, if you're talking about us.


----------



## joe davola (Feb 10, 2010)

oldfan said:


> I hate to see two of my favorite posters arguing over a small misunderstanding while it seems like you basically agree. Especially since the current state of affairs is so temporary. I just saw a video in which Shogun asks for Randy next.Big mistake. Soon he will be shoved into the fence and beat down ala vitor belfort in a fight that will be boring as hell to everyone but me and Shogun.


doubt it and you sound butt hurt that shogun KTFO machida


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

joe davola said:


> doubt it and you sound butt hurt that shogun KTFO machida


And I'm getting shit for trolling.......


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Butt hurt? not exactly sure what that means. Is that part of your homosexual lingo? ...gay kids today.

I knew exactly who was going to win that match between two of the best fighters in the world. Me, and all the real fans.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

oldfan said:


> Butt hurt? not exactly sure what that means. Is that part of your homosexual lingo? ...gay kids today.
> 
> I knew exactly who was going to win that match between two of the best fighters in the world. Me, and all the real fans.







Well said sir.


----------



## joe davola (Feb 10, 2010)

oldfan said:


> Butt hurt? not exactly sure what that means. Is that part of your homosexual lingo? ...gay kids today.
> 
> I knew exactly who was going to win that match between two of the best fighters in the world. Me, and all the real fans.


well your just a big meanie and lol at being a real fan, because what? you got into it before me, thats sherdog logic, you getting a bit senile there old bud


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

HAHA you should stop posting right there at 666 you devilspawn. It doesn't matter when you got into it, trashing one great fighter and his fans isn't a very mature way to show support for another.

that sherdog ref really hurt my feelings. I'm not gonna add you to my buddy list now.


----------



## joe davola (Feb 10, 2010)

oldfan said:


> HAHA you should stop posting right there at 666 you devilspawn. It doesn't matter when you got into it, trashing one great fighter and his fans isn't a very mature way to show support for another.
> 
> that sherdog ref really hurt my feelings. I'm not gonna add you to my buddy list now.


i never trashed his fans i trashed you because you where looking for a response (which i do sometimes)

"that was ******* brutal and i feel sorry for machida i hope he hasan't got a broken orbital bone or something"

and excat quote from the thread i started straight after shogun won, i like machida and haven't said shit to anyone of his fans except you and machida karate because we don't get along.

P.S **** you life B EZ i always wanted to use that osterich since i saw that episode a few weeks ago but kept forgetting


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

joe davola said:


> i never trashed his fans i trashed you because you where looking for a response (which i do sometimes)
> 
> "that was ******* brutal and i feel sorry for machida i hope he hasan't got a broken orbital bone or something"
> 
> and excat quote from the thread i started straight after shogun won, i like machida and haven't said shit to anyone of his fans except you and machida karate because we don't get along



OK you can be on my buddy list. (once I figure out how to do that)


----------



## joe davola (Feb 10, 2010)

oldfan said:


> OK you can be on my buddy list. (once I figure out how to do that)


THANK YOU BIG BOY










had to do it because of the gay comment


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

joe davola said:


> THANK YOU BIG BOY
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Curse you joe davola :mistress01:


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Damn machida fans cant handle the truth, coming in here crying and throwing tantrums. 

you've negged the life out of me and im red. are you happy now?. 

does it change the fact that machida is now dead and gone? NO. he will never be "that guy" again.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

vilify said:


> Damn machida fans cant handle the truth, coming in here crying and throwing tantrums.
> 
> you've negged the life out of me and im red. are you happy now?.
> 
> does it change the fact that machida is now dead and gone? NO. he will never be "that guy" again.



Hahaha looks like you've been vilified.

mma fans never thought Machida was unbeatable. He wasn't "that guy" he was one of those guys. All of the hype came from Joe Rogan (his job) and the same dummies who think one loss means he's done. Is your favorite fighter undefeated? if he is he's new and hasn't fought the best yet.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

oldfan said:


> Hahaha looks like you've been vilified.
> 
> mma fans never thought Machida was unbeatable. He wasn't "that guy" he was one of those guys. All of the hype came from Joe Rogan (his job) and the same dummies who think one loss means he's done. Is your favorite fighter undefeated? if he is he's new and hasn't fought the best yet.


Just out of curiosity, how did you feel the fight was going prior to the KO?


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Shogun was dictating the pace of the fight and setting a pace that machida could not keep. it was apparent machida was getting broken down even before the ko.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> Just out of curiosity, how did you feel the fight was going prior to the KO?


 I thought it was going great! already back and forth. I thought rogan and goldy missed machidas shots while talking about shoguns. I was saying "Damn that hurt" regarding the last knee machida landed and thought I was watching his punch when shogun knocked him down. It happened so fast my buddy thought I said damn that hurt about shoguns punch.

Great fight. I wish it had lasted longer but at this level one mistake can decide the fight faster than you can comment on it.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

oldfan said:


> Hahaha looks like you've been vilified.
> 
> mma fans never thought Machida was unbeatable. He wasn't "that guy" he was one of those guys. All of the hype came from Joe Rogan (his job) and the same dummies who think one loss means he's done. Is your favorite fighter undefeated? if he is he's new and hasn't fought the best yet.


yes my favorite fighter has a few losses(rampage)

but the hype surrounding machida was just unbelievable. I wonder if those crazy fanatics are new to combat sports or are just delusional. no one is unbeatable and definitely not "unpunchable". prior to this loss if you had mentioned machida vs anyone, they just laugh in your face like no one is worthy of even squaring up against him.

the guy is talented but in this pool of LHW fighters he can and will lose to a couple of guys.

I am glad his era was ended before it even got started.:thumbsup:


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

vilify said:


> yes my favorite fighter has a few losses(rampage)
> 
> but the hype surrounding machida was just unbelievable. I wonder if those crazy fanatics are new to combat sports or are just delusional. no one is unbeatable and definitely not "unpunchable". prior to this loss if you had mentioned machida vs anyone, they just laugh in your face like no one is worthy of even squaring up against him.
> 
> ...


:thumb02: I feel the sme frustration sometimes regarding A. silva. would love to see a rampage slam on him.


----------



## Powers (May 10, 2010)

he's not dead... he'll come back & make another good run but I think shogun will always be his kyptonite like Chuck was to Randy, & Rampage to Chuck...


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

The problem with Machida is that this is the second time he didnt look impressive against Shogun. I think Shogun is to Machida as Anderson Silva is to Franklin, He just wont be able to beat him.

Will Machida continue to wreck people? Of course, but will he ever be a champion while Rua holds the belt? I highly doubt it. Only way I see Machida becoming a champion is if someone beats Shogun and then Machida gets offered a shot at the belt.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

vilify said:


> Shogun was dictating the pace of the fight and setting a pace that machida could not keep. it was apparent machida was getting broken down even before the ko.


Machida's opponents always dictate the pace while he avoids and evades and looks for openings. Shogun knew that others mistake was in letting him dictate the distance and giving him time to find the holes. Great job by Shogun but, he's not unbeatable either. One day they'll fight again and on that day Dana will take my money again.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

vilify said:


> Damn machida fans cant handle the truth, coming in here crying and throwing tantrums.
> 
> you've negged the life out of me and im red. are you happy now?.
> 
> does it change the fact that machida is now dead and gone? NO. he will never be "that guy" again.





oldfan said:


> Hahaha looks like you've been vilified.
> 
> mma fans never thought Machida was unbeatable. He wasn't "that guy" he was one of those guys. All of the hype came from Joe Rogan (his job) and the same dummies who think one loss means he's done. Is your favorite fighter undefeated? if he is he's new and hasn't fought the best yet.


 
You dont accomplish what Machida did in the UFC and be a flash in the pan or over hyped by Rogan, Rogan was hating on Machida this who 2nd fight, either way Respect goes to Shogun but in terms of intelligence lets keep it real these 2 are a couple of the best in the div, if you seriously dont give Machida that respect there is no reasonable discussion to be had here......

Its just a hater thread at that point.....


----------



## Johnni G (Dec 2, 2009)

I didn't look even at all.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Clearly, there was more truth to these rumors than anyone imagined at the time...


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

coldcall420 said:


> You dont accomplish what Machida did in the UFC and be a flash in the pan or over hyped by Rogan, Rogan was hating on Machida this who 2nd fight, either way Respect goes to Shogun but in terms of intelligence lets keep it real these 2 are a couple of the best in the div, if you seriously dont give Machida that respect there is no reasonable discussion to be had here......
> 
> Its just a hater thread at that point.....


It was Joe who said "welcome to the machida era"

I've never said a bad word about either of them. They are both perfect examples of why I love this sport. I was pointing out that the people who thought he was unbeatable were just as mistaken as the ones who think he's been "exposed" or somehow he's no longer going to be relevant.

Machida is one of the best in the world, he'll be back fighting the best in the world. When you fight the guys he's fighting someone was going to figure out the puzzle eventually.

Now you can all start hating me because I have a feeling they're going to match Machida up with jon jones next and Machida is going to find a puzzle he can't solve. And I saw a video where Shogun asked for Randy next. That's going to be an ugly boring (not to me) beatdown.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

oldfan said:


> It was Joe who said *"welcome to the machida era"*
> 
> I've never said a bad word about either of them. They are both perfect examples of why I love this sport. I was pointing out that the people who thought he was unbeatable were just as mistaken as the ones who think he's been "exposed" or somehow he's no longer going to be relevant.
> 
> ...


 
yeah thats my point it was a dumb as comment......machida beats Jones and Rua murders randy......why does Randy get all these title shots????


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

coldcall420 said:


> yeah thats my point it was a dumb as comment......machida beats Jones and Rua murders randy......why does Randy get all these title shots????


Because the UFC loves Randy and a lot of fans love Randy. If he gets a shot, it will probably be his last fight, win or lose. I don't really want to see it because Couture will get beat up bad, he got dropped by Nog and Shogun just showed off the power he has in his hands. I like Randy too much to pay to see that fight.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

coldcall420 said:


> yeah thats my point it was a dumb as comment......machida beats Jones and Rua murders randy......why does Randy get all these title shots????


 If Randy gets another title shot it will be because ever since the whole Randy fedor ufc court thing, when Randy says I'd like to fight (fill in the blank) Dana says "I'll see what I can do." The ufc treated Randy wrong more than once in the past and Dana is willing to make up for it to keep Randy associated with them (he's looking passed retirement).




Life B Ez said:


> Because the UFC loves Randy and a lot of fans love Randy. If he gets a shot, it will probably be his last fight, win or lose. I don't really want to see it because Couture will get beat up bad, he got dropped by Nog and Shogun just showed off the power he has in his hands. I like Randy too much to pay to see that fight.


 Oh yea of little faith


----------

